# Cruisair carry-on air condtioner parts



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

Does anyone know who may carry parts for the Cruisair Carry-on air conditioner?
I am looking for a new hatch bag and intake filter.


----------



## DulceSuerna (May 19, 2010)

You can call Dometic Corporation 2000 N. Andrews Ave. Ext., Pompano Beach, FL 33069 • 954.973.2477 • 
they carry parts. They should be able to either sell to you or direct you to a local dealer who carries the products and can order it. They were helpful to me in the past even sent a part that was really small for free!

No affiliation here, just helping out.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

The filter is nothing but foam--Home Depot should have that.

As for the hatch bag, you could make a better one that doesn't leak. Also, we cut a square of foam flooring tiles (~2' square) to fit the hatch (with over-lap), and that DRAMATICALLY reduced both rain leaks and condensation. Try it!


----------



## David37Whaler (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes, you should be able to get some foam that will work as a filter at your local Lowe's or HD. I know XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX carries Cruisair parts, but not sure about for the carry on models. May have to call Dometic directly.


----------

